# Plaza del Sol.



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Es demasiado chico .. y Piura es la 4ta del país se merecen algo mas grande..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bien, Piura es otro de los departamentos Peruanos, con un potencial increible. Parece mentira q haya miseria y pobreza por ahi, cuando en realidad es uno de los lugares con más potencial economico que cualquier otra zona de la costa del pais. Bueno, digo tomar al toro por las astas, y hacer lo q se tiene q hacer. El departamento es bastante grande, con más de un millon de habitantes y varias ciudades de buen tamaño, como la misma Piura, Sullana, Talara, Paita, y ni q decir de las ciudades como Ayabaca y Huancabamba en el interior q aún no tienen sus carreteras asfaltadas hacia la misma ciudad de Piura. En fin, no se, el potencial economico esta ahi, y aparte q esta pegadita al Ecuador.


----------

